# Playstation 4 as PC case



## Moerv (Apr 10, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 



*Specs:*
not finished yet!

*Mods:*
.

All in one PC in playstation 4 Case


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 23, 2015)

nice interesting and looks kinda neat too, since its not finish yet maybe further update


----------



## C++ (May 14, 2015)

That look's amazing!


----------

